# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Những lưu ý khi mua sắm du lịch Thái Lan

## minhluong

Mọi người đều biết Thái Lan là một trong những thiên đường mua sắm. Khách du lịch đến Thái đều sắp việc mua sắm thành mục chính trong kế hoạch chuyến đi. Mọi nơi đều có vô số mặt hàng đẹp và chất lượng. Áo quần, đồ gia dụng, tranh, đồ gỗ, túi xách, giày, nữ trang kéo dài vô tận danh sách các món hàng thú vị. Tuy nhiên có nhiều điều cần chú ý khi mua hàng ở khu Du Lich Thai Lan : 

  - Hầu hết các cửa hàng và siêu thị ở Thái Lan chỉ mở cửa từ khoảng 10 – 10 giờ 30 phút sáng (một số ít mở cửa từ 9 giờ 30 phút). đừng đi sớm quá mà phải đứng ngoài chờ. Chợ thì mở sớm hơn.
  - Mua sắm ở Khu Du Lich Thai Lan rất thú vị tuy nhiên bạn nên đi một vòng các cửa hàng xung quanh để so sánh giá cả – đặc biệt, khi mua đá quý và đồ trang sức.Dù ở đâu cũng có niêm yết giá, nhưng bạn nên trả giá. Bạn có thể đạt được mức giá để mua thấp hơn từ 10 – 40% so với giá chào ban đầu. Phải trả giá khi mua hàng tại cửa hàng, chợ. Nếu người bán hàng đeo thẻ nhân viên thì nơi đó không thể trả giá.
  - Mua hàng nên lấy biên lai và kiểm tra kỹ trước khi rời cửa hàng. Những cửa hàng có uy tín sẽ viết thỏa thuận đồng ý hoàn lại nguyên tiền cho bất cứ mặt hàng nào được trả trong vòng 90 ngày. Nếu nơi nào từ chối việc này thì bạn nên mua hàng ở nơi khác.
  - Người Thái đánh giá cao tác phong lịch sự và khiếu hài hước. Với sự kiên nhẫn và một nụ cười cởi mở, bạn có thể mua được hàng giá rẻ. Người bán hàng ở Thái Lan đều nói tiếng Anh khá tốt. Không khí mua bán ở đây cởi mở, không có tình trạng nài ép, lôi kéo, tranh giành khách. Bạn cứ thoải mái trả giá và chọn lựa cho đến khi ưng ý.

  - Mua sắm trên 3.000 Baht, du khách sẽ được các cửa hàng làm cho thẻ mua hàng VIP – được giảm 5% trên mỗi hóa đơn mua hàng trong thời gian 2 năm.
  - Mua hàng ở Thái lan có thể được hoàn thuế giá trị gia tăng VAT tại các sân bay quốc tế ở Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Hat Yai và Phuket khi mua hàng trị giá tối thiểu 5.000 Baht trong một ngày (tổng số tiền có thể gộp từ nhiều hóa đơn trong ngày).

  - Khi mua hàng nên đề nghị cửa hàng xuất mẫu hoàn thế VAT khi mua hàng. Nếu ở cửa hàng tổng hợp, khách cần lấy biên nhận đến quầy VAT để hoàn thuế.
  - Biên nhận phải được tính giảm thuế trong ngày mua hàng. Khi rời Thái Lan, du khách cần phải đóng mộc mẫu hoàn thuế tại điểm kiểm tra VAT của hải quan trước khi lên máy bay. Hàng hóa đã kê khai hoàn thuế VAT nhân viên hải quan xem trước khi nhận mộc mẫu hoàn thuế. Khi đi qua điểm kiểm tra hộ chiếu, du khách sẽ được các viên chức hải quan Thái Lan xử lý mẫu và hoàn tiền thuế VAT.
  - Nếu có máy tính tiền cá nhân thì rất tiện lợi cho viêc mặc cả giá vì bất đồng ngôn ngữ.
  - Nếu mua hàng có giá trị trên 300 USD (quy đổi theo giá trị mặt hàng đó tại VN đặc biệt là đồ điện tử, điện lạnh), sẽ phải đóng thuế tại cửa khẩu Việt Nam theo biểu thuế của Hải quan Việt Nam.
  - Hàng hoá nên mua tại Bangkok: đồ điện gia dụng, đồ dùng gia đình. Không nên mua đồ điện tử vì giá đắt.

  - Quần áo bình dân, trang sức bình dân, đồ điện tử: Pratunam. Khu này có hàng lố đại siêu chợ chen chúc nhau bán quần áo và trang sức bình dân; hầu như không niêm yết giá nhưng cũng ít nói thách. Đại siêu thị Platinium mới mở cũng khá ổn. Pantip  Plaza thì quá nổi tiếng rồi, bán linh kiện máy tính, đồ điện tử

  - Quần áo và trang sức cao cấp, đồ gia dụng cao cấp: Siam. Khu này có chuỗi siêu thị sang trọng, đẹp, mua thì chắc ít nhưng đáng để ngắm như Siam Center, Siam Paragon, Central World
  - Có thể xem thêm hàng cao cấp ở The Emporium, khu Sukhumvit. 
  - Các siêu thị khác rất nên đến (mỗi loại có vài ba cái ở Bangkok, vị trí đều ghi rõ trên bản đồ): Lotus Texaco, Center, Robinson, Big C

----------


## lucasgrabeel9xx

Rất hữu ích  :Big Grin:

----------


## hcpro

Có tiền thì sẽ mua thật nhiều đồ  :Smile:

----------

